

Information goes out to play - Nekojoe
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/8381597.stm

======
jgrahamc
His visualizations are awful. They are the sort of infoporn so beloved of
newspapers and magazines that fail to get over the important underlying
information. I criticized one in detail on my blog:
[http://www.jgc.org/blog/2009/11/how-to-fail-at-data-
visualiz...](http://www.jgc.org/blog/2009/11/how-to-fail-at-data-
visualization.html)

------
Kliment
Seems like the author would really enjoy reading some of E. Tufte's works.
"The Cognitive Style of Powerpoint" is immensely amusing, and his other books
are inspiring and breathtakingly clear. The kind of thing you read to get
ideas.

------
wallflower
For better examples, check out

Information Aesthetics: <http://infosthetics.com/>

Flowing data: <http://flowingdata.com>

